# Bosnian (BCS): prslo [prsnuti]



## Englishlove

"Žene, u očima vašim sja ulomak jednog ljepšeg neba koje je sjalo nad srećnijim stvorovima no što smo mi i za neke strahovite kataklizme prslo  u parčad." (Ivo Andrić) 

Molim Vas, koji je infinitiv od "prslo"? 

Hvala Vam lepo!


----------



## iobyo

Prsnuti.

Sada nisam tako siguran.


----------



## DenisBiH

iobyo said:


> Prsnuti.
> 
> Sada nisam tako siguran.




Da da, prsnuti. Istina, HJP navodi _prs*nu*l(a/o)_, ali i _prslo_ i _prsnulo_ je ok. Barem moj rječnik bosanskog navodi oba oblika; e sad, možda ima razlika među standardima.


----------



## VelikiMag

Jeste _prsnuti_ ali po nekoj analogiji takav infinitiv bi se trebao završavati na _-ći_. Imamo svršene dublete _puknuti - pući_ i sada vidim da imaju prilično izmiješane izvedene oblike. Ne navode se ovi "duži" oblici pa se sada pitam da li su uopšte pravilni.

Sa druge strane, kod dosta glagola se to _-nu-_ uopšte ne gubi. A onda opet, ima i onih za koje mi muški rod u jednini nikako ne ide u kraćem obliku dok ostali možda i mogu. Kako vam se čine za sve rodove u jednini i u množini _stisnuti _ili _pritisnuti_?


----------



## DenisBiH

Ima Matasović nešto malo o ovome, mada nisam siguran koliko je relevantno (više govori o razvoju od indoeuropskog do slavenskog) a i baš ne razumijem najbolje. Izvadiću poslije ostatak, evo onoga što mi je zapelo za oko:




> SLAVENSKE TEMATSKE PREZENTSKE KLASE (RAZREDI)
> ...
> II. prezenti na *ne/na, npr. stati, dignuti...
> ...
> Ta klasa slavenskih glagola postala je većinom od ie. tematskih prezenta sa sufiksom *-ne-/-no-...s kojom su se u praslavenskom pomiješali izvorno atematski glagoli tvoreni sufiksom *-new-/-nu-...
> ...
> Ako je u praslavenskome pravilan razvitak *nw > n (§ 108), mnogi su glagoli izvorno tvoreni sufiksom *-new- / -nu- mogli postati jednostavnom tematizacijom, tj. imali bismo u praslavenskome 2. l. mn. *dirz-nw-e-te (tematizacijom umjesto *dirz-nu-te) > *dirznete > stsl. drъznete. *Zatim je sufiks u tematiziranom obliku *-ne- mogao biti poopćen u čitavoj paradigmi.*
> ...
> Glagoli II. prezentske klase u slavenskim su jezicima u pravilu svršenoga vida, što vrijedi i u hrvatskome (usp. npr. zinuti, zinem, pući, puknem, leći, legnem itd.).


Kažem, nije mi ovdje najjasniji, ali ovo boldirano mi govori, pošto je analogija tu svakako radila, da bi i miješanje oblika moglo biti rezultat nekog poravnavanja po analogiji u nekoj ranijoj fazi razvoja jezika.


----------



## VelikiMag

Ni meni ovo nije jasno.


> *Zatim je sufiks u tematiziranom obliku *-ne- mogao biti poopćen u čitavoj paradigmi.*


Šta znači "mogao biti poopćen"? Da li to znači da je moglo, a i nije moralo, ili kod nekih riječi jeste a kod drugih nije uopšteno? Meni djeluje da je ovo drugo, ali više ni sam ne znam.

Sada me međutim kopkaju ovi dvostruki infinitivni parovi: _dignuti - dići,_ _legnuti - leći, puknuti - pući._ Kako je došlo do toga da postoje dva infinitiva?
Gledam ove izvedene oblike na HJP-u i vidim da je većina izvedena od ove kraće varijante. Tako da imamo:
futur: _dići ću_ a ne _dignuću_;
aorist: _digoh_ a ne _dignuh;_
perfekat: _digao_ a ne _dignuo;_
gl. prilog prošli: _digavši_ a ne _dignuvši_.
Jedino se prezent i imperativ grade od ove druge osnove, ali prezent svršenog glagola ionako ne može da stoji u nezavisnoj rečenici osim u posebnim slučajevima. Tako da mi djeluje kao da su ovi duži oblici infinitiva nastali od već postojećih prezentskih osnova, a i sami po sebi mi zvuče dosta čudno.


----------



## DenisBiH

VelikiMag said:


> Tako da mi djeluje kao da su ovi duži oblici infinitiva nastali od već postojećih prezentskih osnova, a i sami po sebi mi zvuče dosta čudno.




Nisam još stigao u potpunosti proučiti šta Matasović govori, ali za ovaj naš problem i meni nešto poput ovog gore djeluje vjerovatno. Da pojasnim kako ja to shvatam trenutno.



U praslavenskom su prvotno postojali glagoli bez -nu- u infinitivu ali sa -ne- u prezentu; valjda je primjer _stati _ali _stanem_, od općeslav. *stati, pretpostavljam od prasl. **stātej*
Zatim su se među njih pomiješali glagoli sa -nu- (-new-) u infinitivu koji su glasovnim promjenama i analogijom (možda o tome govori Matasović gore)  dobili -ne- u prezentu. Rezultat su glagoli sa alternacijom -nu- u nekim oblicima sa -ne- u nekim drugim. Primjer valjda _drznuti (se) _i _drznem_, pretpostavljam općeslav. **dьrznuti *od prasl. **dirznewtej*?

Dalje govorim mimo Matasovića, moja pretpostavka. Ovo miješanje je očito moglo biti izvor neke "konfuzije" među  govornicima odnosno biti razlog za određeno poravnavanje po analogiji  kojim su nastali novi "neetimološki" oblici, koji danas žive ili kao  "zasebni" glagoli poput _dignuti_/_dići _ili kao dubleti u gl. prid. radnom itd. (_prsnuti _ali _prsnula _i _prsla_)



Tako je -nu- moglo analogijom od strane govornika biti preneseno i na glagole sa -ne- u prezentu gdje ranije nije bilo -nu-. Otprilike kao kad bi neko danas analogijom _krenem _- _stanem _počeo koristiti oblik ***stanuti*. Zapravo, evo ovdje i ovdje.
Međutim nije nemoguće ni da se za neke glagole odbacilo to infinitivno -nu- analogijom sa glagolima -ne- klase bez -nu- u infinitivu.

Dublet _dignuti _/ _dići _je mogao biti uveden na neka od ova dva načina. Koja, nisam siguran, jer HJP (gdje je etimologije isto pisao Matasović) za _dignuti_/_dići _daje općeslav. *dvigati od pretpostavljam prasl. **dwejgātej*. Možda je išlo čak **dvigati* > *dignuti* > *dići* sa primjerom poravnavanja po analogiji na oba gore predložena načina.

Puno pretpostavki, naravno. 



> Šta znači "mogao biti poopćen"? Da li to znači da je moglo, a i nije  moralo, ili kod nekih riječi jeste a kod drugih nije uopšteno? Meni  djeluje da je ovo drugo, ali više ni sam ne znam.


Mislim da je ovdje "mogao" zbog toga što nije 100% sigurna ova promjena -nw- > -n-. Koliko se meni čini u tom dijelu teksta Matasović pokušava objasniti kako se moglo desiti da glagoli sa -nu-/-new- dobiju to -ne- u prezentu, odnosno predlaže moguće ali ne sasvim sigurno rješenje.

Ali mislim da generalno za poravnavanje po analogiji inače vrijedi da je takvo da se ne provodi toliko dosljedno kao glasovne promjene; odnosno, negdje se desi, negdje ne.


----------



## VelikiMag

Da, jako je mnogo pretpostavki i teorija. Ne znam koliko bi poređenje sa nekim drugim slovenskim jezikom moglo nešto od toga da potvrdi ili pak opovrgne. Nisam nažalost mnogo upućen u samu tvorbu riječi, ali mi se nekako čini da u praslovenskom nisu svi glagoli koji su tada postojali imali svoje svršene ili nesvršene parnjake. A kako ovo _-nu-_ ima prizvuk svršenosti, odnosno jednokratnosti radnje, to je onda možda bio i najčešći način za definisanje novonastalih svršenih oblika. Ali pošto su neki svršeni oblici već postojali, ovi novi su se vjerovatno po pomenutoj analogiji iskombinovali sa njima. I kao što si već rekao, neki su zaživjeli dok neki nisu.

Ovo _stanuti_ bi još možda i prošlo, ali na primjer _reknuti _koje meni djeluje baš izvještačeno daje više od dvije hiljade rezultata na Google-u. Vidim da je dosta njih u nekom šaljivom kontekstu, ali ipak su takvi oblici ono što asocira ljude na tu jednokratnost.

P.S. Gledam nešto ove primjere u tvom drugom postu, ima li nesvršeni oblik od _zinuti_? Ili se samo može reći _otvarati usta_?


----------



## DenisBiH

Ovo bi ti Matasovićevo moglo biti zanimljivo. 



> Opreka glagola koji su izražavali stanje, izvedenih sufiksom *-je- u prezentu (II. prezentska klasa), i glagola koji su izražavali radnju s prezentskim sufiksom *-ne- (IV. prezentska klasa) u pojedinim je slučajevima reinterpretirana kao aspekatska opreka; usp. nesvršeni prezent stoji spram svršenoga stane, ili nesvršeno pada < *padaje(tь) spram svršenoga padne.
> Budući da su glagoli koji znače stanje po svojoj naravi (inherentno) nesvršeni, glagoli IV. prezentske klase sustavno su, polazeći od ovakvih parova, reinterpretirani kao inherentno svršeni.


Čini se da ovdje kad govori o glagolima IV. prezentske klase govori o ovim našim na -ne-, samo malo zbunjuje što ih u tekstu koji sam ranije citirao navodi pod II.  Ali koliko vidim po tome što oba puta navodi _stati_, radi se o istome.



VelikiMag said:


> P.S. Gledam nešto ove primjere u tvom drugom postu, ima li nesvršeni oblik od _zinuti_? Ili se samo može reći _otvarati usta_?




Hm, _zijevati_? Barem historijski.


----------



## VelikiMag

DenisBiH said:


> Hm, _zijevati_? Barem historijski.


Pa nekako mi to nema isto značenje. A i od _zijevati _postoji _zijevnuti_. Čini mi se da čak ni korijen riječi nije isti.


----------



## DenisBiH

VelikiMag said:


> Pa nekako mi to nema isto značenje. A i od _zijevati _postoji _zijevnuti_. Čini mi se da čak ni korijen riječi nije isti.




Hm, HJP u etimologiji za _zinuti _preusmjerava na _zijevati _pa pretpostavljam da neke veze imaju. Navode i _zijati/zjati_ te _zazjavati_, mada meni baš to dvoje/troje i nisu poznati. S druge strane _zjaka _mi je poznata riječ.


----------



## VelikiMag

DenisBiH said:


> Hm, HJP u etimologiji za _zinuti _preusmjerava na _zijevati _pa pretpostavljam da neke veze imaju. Navode i _zijati/zjati_ te _zazjavati_, mada meni baš to dvoje/troje i nisu poznati. S druge strane _zjaka _mi je poznata riječ.


Izgleda da je tako. Sada sam malo pogledao kakva je situacija u ruskom, tamo postoje parovi зевать - зевнуть u značenju _zijevati_, a za _zinuti_ ima разинуть - разевать. Našao sam u rečniku Dalja oblike зинуть - зиять, ali izgleda da su oni danas arhaični i da se ne koriste. Stvarno čovjek nauči svašta nešto na ovom internetu!


----------

